# Feral cat debate divides Indian Harbour Beach neighbors



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Not sure if Dawn Whedbee is the one who filed the lawsuit here, but some of the cat she cared for HAVE (according to news reports, anyhow) been killed:

"During that contentious meeting, McCoy and Satellite Beach resident Dawn Whedbee accused Indian Harbour Beach leaders of “gunning for cats.” 

Public works employees trapped feral cats from an unregistered colony in the Martesia subdivision, City Manager Jackie Burns said. Some were later euthanized at the animal shelter. 

Whedbee estimates she spent $1,400 sterilizing and vaccinating those Martesia cats, which remain in limbo because of the county’s colony-registration moratorium.  
She displayed a poster featuring 27 of these cats — with red X’s over the faces of now-euthanized Cary, Bobby, Patsy, Curious and Moo Moo."

http://www.floridatoday.com/article/20120709/NEWS01/307090010/Feral-cat-debate-divides-neighbors


----------

